# Disaster does not ends golfing



## ussgolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Every one who reads newspaper or surfs online, knows exactly what is going on with Japan and how hard radiation can hurt, though United States may be safer for a short time. 2012 is coming and more and more evidence is showing that there is a big issue happening in 2012, although it might not be the end of the earth. 

However, we should not live our life without fear for the end of the world because it will come if it is true. So let's go wild. Just buy at Ussgolf and play golf, leaving everything behind.


----------

